# Norwich EHS show 9th November details:



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*EHS Breeders meeting*
*Sunday 9th November*
*Hellesdon High School* 
Middletons Lane
Norwich
NR6 5SB
11am til 4pm.
£2 Entrance.
*All welcome.*

Only 10 tables left to book to date.
Will be @ Portsmouth should anyone want to book a table.

Looking to be a great day.:2thumb:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm aiming to go to this one as it is relatively local and I've never been to one before, will bring the kids and make a day of it


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*a good one*

hi every one this is a good un hope to see you all there ,longest running show in the country i believe


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone I met at Portsmouth.
Looking to be a great day - see you all there I hope!


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, i'm looking forward to making this my first reptile show but im a bit unsure of the actual date, theres one thread which says 29th Nov at the royal british legion in norwich and then this thread says 9th Nov at a school, are there two or is this mixed information?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I also thought it was 29th Nov not the 9th, need this clarifying I think


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Caz said:


> *EHS Breeders meeting*
> *Sunday 9th November*
> *Hellesdon High School*
> Middletons Lane
> ...


Ive emailed twice for info on tables but had no word back.

Please can you PM me the information?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

look at the date of the first couple of posts:lol2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL thats what you get for not reading properly


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

so is this on the 9th or 29th?


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

is this at portsmouth i have seen that it on the 29th


----------



## Bomberoo (Jul 4, 2009)

Sunday is the 8th November.


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

this is true,
also is this open to general public or just breeders and are the reps and equipt ect for sale there?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*STOP*

*Stop - this is the advert for last year 2008 show!! Ffs.*

*This years 2009 show is on Sunday 29th not at hellesdon high school.*


----------

